# creating first plugin guide anywhere?



## Racer Andy (Jan 24, 2017)

I think I have a plugin I would like to contribute. Is there any guidelines for posting a plugin? How does one submit a plugin?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 24, 2017)

Plugins can be submitted as a "Resource" here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/categories/obs-studio-plugins.6/

If you think your plugin should be included as a core part of OBS, you can submit your plugin via pull request over Github.

As always, the developer chat is a great resource for people developing for OBS: https://webchat.quakenet.org/?channels=obs-dev


----------

